# Kill Grass & Weeds A/C unit



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

You would want to dig off the sod and put some heavy plastic down before installing stone if that's the route you are going.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Landscape suppliers will usually sell the real heavy fabric by the foot or yard, no need for a roll.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/WF200-1...en-Stabilization-Fabric-200-125-432/204268172


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I used some leftover roofing shingles for their weight and durability. Has lasted longer than any landscape fabric ever would. Granule side up and a very thin layer of river rock on top of that.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Best to make a concrete pad.


----------



## AnotherHomeOwnr (Apr 17, 2018)

Brush killer or a similar chemical that kills everything will do it. My grandfather always used diesel fuel, but you know, the environment and all that.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

All good fixes mentioned. I'll just add that once the rock is laid down on the 6 mil black plastic and then rocking over it, you will still be dealing with weeds on the rocks every summer probably, so keep some weed killer handy.

Because the stuff blowing down from trees and rotting in the stones build up a, "silt" on the plastic. Then, birds come along and crap their weed seeds on the rocks = more weeds to spray every year.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Colbyt said:


> I used some leftover roofing shingles for their weight and durability. Has lasted longer than any landscape fabric ever would. Granule side up and a very thin layer of river rock on top of that.



Thanks! 



I'm going to add the rest of the shingles and cover with a bunch of unused pavers.


----------

